# How to make Ork Killa Kan



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

I was wondering how you build the Killa Kan cause it doesnt quite fit and cant be filed


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Cant be filed how? I just used my clippers and cut chunks out till it worked. But its a terrible fit.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

CAn't be filed? I file all my killa kans to get them to fit. Just file the insides down to fit together.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

my 3 went together with no problems at all, no filing, no filling, nothing, easiest kits I ever have made


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had both, easy ones and ones where I was tempted to get the hammer and make em fit. The main thing on the troubling ones is to just keep filing till they fit, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks. I didn't think you could file them. I might need a better file


----------

